# Just a little reminder to those of you who 'think' you're funny on the lift



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

some punk threw a snowball at me yesterday from the lift thinking he was being funny and showing off to his friends...little did he know I worked there and waited for him to get off the lift and gave him some unfortunate news :cheeky4:
so if any of you think its cool or funny to mock or throw stuff at people from the lift...just think about who you might be pissing off...the consequences could be worse than you think


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

So...how did you punished that criminal? Throwing snowballs...Unforgivable.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That shit pisses me off. That and when people yell shit. It's so distracting, epsecially when I'm focusing on landing something and on the run up to it someone throws me off.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i didnt say i punished him, im a little more laid back then that - i just simply said you never know who you might piss off because what if i had been some other punk kid w/ a bad temper and blasted him in the face for it
in all seriousness had it been anyone else other than me he may have had his pass pulled if caught so he should consider himself lucky and not be such a douche next time


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> So...how did you punished that criminal? Throwing snowballs...Unforgivable.


I sense some sarcasm there.

Yea, snowballs aren't a big deal amongst friends. Snowballs aren't a big deal if they aren't ice chunks and aimed lower on your body. 

Snowballs are a big deal when thrown at a stranger. Snowballs are a big deal if they are ice balls especially when directed at the head. Snowballs are a big deal when they are ice balls thrown at a stranger from a lift when they are doing a run. Same goes for throwing them at people hitting features in the park.

Slashes I can handle and even welcome if you can tag me with it. Just expect a friendly slash back if I catch up. Snowballs are a no-go for me.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive tossed a couple of small snowballs before, but theyve been limited to people sitting down in the center on the run. I dont think its a big deal. Icy snowballs would be a big no-no, even with my friends, and to throw anything at somebody who is riding is a pretty dangerous thing to do.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Leo said:


> I sense some sarcasm there.
> 
> Yea, snowballs aren't a big deal amongst friends. Snowballs aren't a big deal if they aren't ice chunks and aimed lower on your body.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe misplaced. Just thought the whole thing wasn't a big deal...


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Yeah, maybe misplaced. Just thought the whole thing wasn't a big deal...


the point was dont go pissing off the wrong people


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're such a tough snow carnie!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

A snowball while in the snow, while doing something fun and having a good time.... That's just not right....guess Durango is more uptight than I thought.... I've seen full on snowball fights with patrollers and teens/younger adults in vail.... aka thugs in Durango..... 

I've been to wolf creek many times in the last 6 years and have personally had snowball fights with the staff there....

You should have waited for them and tagged them with a full on assault of snowballs when they got off the lift then bolted, lifts could have assisted.... 

Lighten up a bit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've had random kids throw snowballs at me before (and miss). I just make eye contact and give them a mean staredown. They start running and I start laughing, works everytime.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

There is no fun aloud! Snowboarding is serious business!


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a guy throw a snowball at work and by chance it hit a guy right in the eye. Ambulance, Torn retina, yadda yadda.
And that was a friend at work. the ole saying goes "All fun and games till someone losses an eye"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Or a rectum...


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

:laugh: ^^^^


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Argo said:


> A snowball while in the snow, while doing something fun and having a good time.... That's just not right....guess Durango is more uptight than I thought.... I've seen full on snowball fights with patrollers and teens/younger adults in vail.... aka thugs in Durango.....
> 
> I've been to wolf creek many times in the last 6 years and have personally had snowball fights with the staff there....
> 
> ...


theres no possible way you are this oblivious to understanding what i said in previous posts - i obviously didnt care as i stated above, the fact of the matter was that he didnt know me or who i was...i dont care if you do it to your friends or initiate in a friendly manner but dont do it to some random stranger because you might get a reaction thats not expected


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sm0ke said:


> theres no possible way you are this oblivious to understanding what i said in previous posts - i obviously didnt care as i stated above, the fact of the matter was that he didnt know me or who i was...i dont care if you do it to your friends or initiate in a friendly manner but dont do it to some random stranger because you might get a reaction thats not expected


Nah, your a badass.... I'm not oblivious.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Argo said:


> Nah, your a badass.... I'm not oblivious.


thanks for proving me right


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

sm0ke said:


> but dont do it to some random stranger because you might get a reaction thats not expected


Every snowball thrown at a stranger is a potential $80 snowball. If you feel the need to whine about the cost, then don't throw it.

When did it become cool to harass strangers anyway?


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

anyone saying 'oh its not that big a deal' or 'lighten up its just snow' then i challenge you to go peg someone in the lift line and see which one you get first, a smile or a fist :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sm0ke said:


> theres no possible way you are this oblivious to understanding what i said in previous posts - i obviously didnt care as i stated above, the fact of the matter was that he didnt know me or who i was...i dont care if you do it to your friends or initiate in a friendly manner but dont do it to some random stranger because you might get a reaction thats not expected


Actually you come across as a power tripping snow carnie. Oh look at me I'm so fucking bad ass I make 9 bucks an hour and work at the resort and live the dream blah blah blah. Eat a dick you got snow on you while snowboarding heaven forbid it's so serious. I've been pelted tons of times by kids throwing snowballs I usually get them back with a huge spray later and say we're even. Hell I drilled a chick today with a snowball intended for my friend, she laughed and threw one back. OH NOEZ WE'RE BEING RECKLEZZ ON DA SLOPEZ! Get over yourself!

Best snowball fight I ever had was when I randomly pelted a guy from behind in the lift line he threw back and before it was over we had about 60 people throwing snow balls at each other in the lift line and no one was loading.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowball fights are the best.

OP is a royal douchebag.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually you come across as a power tripping snow carnie. Oh look at me I'm so fucking bad ass I make 9 bucks an hour and work at the resort and live the dream blah blah blah. Eat a dick you got snow on you while snowboarding heaven forbid it's so serious. I've been pelted tons of times by kids throwing snowballs I usually get them back with a huge spray later and say we're even. Hell I drilled a chick today with a snowball intended for my friend, she laughed and threw one back. OH NOEZ WE'RE BEING RECKLEZZ ON DA SLOPEZ! Get over yourself!
> 
> Best snowball fight I ever had was when I randomly pelted a guy from behind in the lift line he threw back and before it was over we had about 60 people throwing snow balls at each other in the lift line and no one was loading.


now I see why everyone hates you...you just spout shit off without even knowing wtf you're talking about or even taking the time to read anything that was said
power trip? hardly...I volunteer for my pass so I could give a shit what anyone does...im just there for a pass

and who cares what you did with some random guy at the resort...you obviously wanted his attention but hey, that's your business


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> now I see why everyone hates you...you just spout shit off without even knowing wtf you're talking about or even taking the time to read anything that was said
> power trip? hardly...I volunteer for my pass so I could give a shit what anyone does...im just there for a pass
> 
> and who cares what you did with some random guy at the resort...you obviously wanted his attention but hey, that's your business


Get over it. There's worse things to deal with in life than snowballs.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

holy shit! really!?!?! I didn't care i was just making a point 
fuck


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> holy shit! really!?!?! I didn't care i was just making a point
> fuck


Good point, no really, totally worth it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I've had a snowball thrown at me form someone on the lift that actually hit me. That was right after they saw me spray some person. I guess I deserved it. Only hit my leg though.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> holy shit! really!?!?! I didn't care i was just making a point
> fuck


its ok man, i totally understand where you are coming from and what you are talking about. I really like a little bit of general respect, and chucking a snowball at a random stranger is the farthest thing from respect. Generally its some tween punk kid because i know VERY few adults who would just roll up a ball of snow and throw it at a random stranger. There just isnt a reason for it. Its not about not having fun or being serious or having a stick up your ass or being on a power trip, its just common courtesy.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> When did it become cool to harass strangers anyway?


Yeah, really. It's not how I like to entertain myself either.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a guy on a longboard in about head high surf aim right for me as I was paddling frantically to get out of the way. He had all the mobility and opportunity to go around me but he thought he would be mister-Los-Angeles-audi-hippy-piece-of-shit and ran over my foot with that extra big longboard skeg. Took most of the flesh off my heel, 2 inches higher would've probably cut my achilles.

I was bleeding and the surf was good, fighting this dude was just another distraction, he apologized, but whatever he did it on purpose. Spray people within your abilities!

Snowballs are funny I'm kinda feeling left out, if you guys see me out there, go for the beard!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowball fights are fun for sure. Especially trying to peg your friends on the lift behind you. Starting one in a lift line is all fun and games too.

What I hate is kids sitting by features or jumps pegging people in the face mid-air or while they are hitting a feature. I've told this story before... I got pegged mid jump by an ice ball, but it only hit the side of my goggle. The skier behind me got pegged right on the face mid jump and he almost ate it bad.

Screw punks that do that shit. That type of snowball pegging is not cool and they do deserve to get their passes pulled or even decked in the face after hitting the wrong person.

It's fun if all parties involved are doing so in good spirits. Don't be an ass about it intentionally trying to make someone eat shit hard.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> Snowball fights are fun for sure. Especially trying to peg your friends on the lift behind you. Starting one in a lift line is all fun and games too.
> 
> What I hate is kids sitting by features or jumps pegging people in the face mid-air or while they are hitting a feature. I've told this story before... I got pegged mid jump by an ice ball, but it only hit the side of my goggle. The skier behind me got pegged right on the face mid jump and he almost ate it bad.
> 
> ...


If I got pegged mid-air sending a kicker I would probably go apeshit. However I've never seen any kind of behavior like that near features here and really can't imagine it ever happening. I don't go apeshit often either so who knows!?:dunno:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i personally find it funny when someone makes a post on a forum and does not get the response they expect .


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

onefutui2e said:


> i personally find it funny when someone makes a post on a forum and does not get the response they expect .


Pretty mixed bag of responses in this case...

There will always be unexpected responses. That's not the funny part. The funny part is how they react to BurtonAvenger :laugh:


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

A couple years ago at Mammoth, we started a big snowball fight with the hot tub from another nearby condo. It was all a good time until my cousin took one in the face and broke her cheekbone, putting her out of commission for the remaining 4 days of the trip.

I'd tend to agree with the OP, I typically don't do random shit to strangers who may or may not react the way you expect. I'll only throw snowballs or spray people I know.

I don't really get the bashing of the OP, but to each their own. Just don't get pissed off when that person you hit earlier in the day sees you and keys the shit out of your car.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

If it's deep enough to get *SNOW* on my *BALLS* it's going to be a good day..... today is going to be a good day.

Love me some AC/DC on the way up to a powder morning!

Well I'm upper upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
And I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say I've got
The biggest balls of all

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
They're such big balls
And they're dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody cums and cums again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says I've got
Great balls of fire

I've got big balls
Oh I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when they're held for pleasure
They're the balls that I like best
My balls are always bouncing
To the left and to the right
It's my belief that my big balls
Should be held every night

We've got big balls
We've got big balls
We've got big balls
Dirty big balls
He's got big balls
She's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

(We've got big balls)
(We've got big balls)

And I'm just itching to tell you about them
Oh we had such wonderful fun
Seafood cocktail, crabs, crayfish
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

all i got to say is some of us out there are just dying for some punk to give us a reason to kick the crap out of ya.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Leo said:


> Snowball
> 
> What I hate is kids sitting by features or jumps pegging people in the face mid-air or while they are hitting a feature. I've told this story before... I got pegged mid jump by an ice ball, but it only hit the side of my goggle. The skier behind me got pegged right on the face mid jump and he almost ate it bad.
> 
> ...


see that, that certainly warrants a person getting flat out decked. I dont care who who you are and how fun snowball fights are, when someone is occupied riding or especially hitting a feature leave them the eff alone.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

metric said:


> A couple years ago at Mammoth, we started a big snowball fight with the hot tub from another nearby condo. It was all a good time until my cousin took one in the face and broke her cheekbone, putting her out of commission for the remaining 4 days of the trip.



Holy shit, were they dipping the snowballs into the water before throwing them or something?


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

But i cant speak for west coast snowballs, East coast snowballs are much different lol


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Last week my friends and I were sitting underneath about 30 feet from where it dumps out at. We were in about 4 feet of powder (it was off trail, only way to get to it was to hike up the slope from the start of the run). I had a snowball in my hands, thinking about throwing it at someone, but then i just imagined myself getting hit with a random snowball while i am minding my own business and how mad i would be. Golden Rule man, and karma is a bitch.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I can see everyone who thinks it's funny thinking that until they hit someone who goes down and blows out a knee or shoulder and has access to a good lawyer.:laugh:


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll admit to throwing my fair share of snowballs on the mountain but i always use SNOWballs and not ICEballs, and only throw it if they are sitting in the middle of the trail blocking paths. And of course I look at the how big they are and their friends to haha

If someone were to hit me while i was mid air or in motion i would flip sh*t


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> snowball fights are the best.
> 
> OP is a royal douchebag.


 I concur. 



sm0ke said:


> now I see why everyone hates you...you just spout shit off without even knowing wtf you're talking about or even taking the time to read anything that was said
> power trip? hardly...I volunteer for my pass so I could give a shit what anyone does...im just there for a pass
> 
> and who cares what you did with some random guy at the resort...you obviously wanted his attention but hey, that's your business


Honesty especially brutal blunt force honesty is why people hate me. I'm not here to make friends if 99% of the people on this site dropped dead it wouldn't effect my life in any way shape or form. 

You're a fucking volunteer on a power trip which is possibly the worst kind of snow carnie get over yourself.

As far as my super snow ball fight I just made a snow ball threw it up in the air and let it fly. I do it all the time here in Breck it's fun to see what happens. 99% of people do not get offended and find it hilarious. But then again I'm not a snow carnie that felt the urge to talk about how cool they are for being a snow carnie. You think people really give a shit that you're a snow carnie? Get over yourself volunteer and go stand around handing out free granola bars and trail maps. 



sm0ke said:


> holy shit! really!?!?! I didn't care i was just making a point
> fuck


 No you were just spouting off about how omnipotent you are because you "work" for the resort. Really you make me not want to bother going to Durango if you're the fucking fun police. Good job buddy you come across as a power tripping asshole that's out there going to flip out cause you got some fucking snow on you. Oh no snow on you while snowboarding it's not like the kid pissed off the chairlift onto your head and yes I have seen this done before. 



onefutui2e said:


> i personally find it funny when someone makes a post on a forum and does not get the response they expect .


 Bingo



Hammer31 said:


> all i got to say is some of us out there are just dying for some punk to give us a reason to kick the crap out of ya.


You sound like a typical chip on your shoulder sledneck douche bag motocross asshole that wears affliction and goes to the bar in your tapout shirt looking for a fight.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Count me as one who would probably go apeshit all over your ass if I was intentionally hit, if it was an accident I would probably shrug it off. If you hit my wife or one of my kids they might find you after the spring thaw.

I have no problem with it among consenting friends.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If I got pelted by college girls, I'd find them and peg them back in the boobs and vag.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> That and when people yell shit. It's so distracting, epsecially when I'm focusing on landing something and on the run up to it someone throws me off.


I've had people cheer at me from the lifts, or yell things like "I love your pants" lol and I like it gives me a little ego boost. When I'm concentrating though I don't hear a thing.

As for the snowballs, Russel Peters is funny, Robot Chicken is funny. Having somebody I don't know huck something at me while I board? Not funny. Giving somebody a mild spray while they're obviously standing at the crest of a hill staring right at you. Kinda funny. :cheeky4:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> just passed on that there are some nutjobs wandering around looking for a reason to go ape shit and it just isnt a great idea to do what the kid did. People are freaks out there; just not worth it.


First I really don't see this as a big problem, I have been skiing for 35 years and boarding for one now and I have never been targeted or hit.

I dont agree that you can assume anyone who goes off after being hit are nutjobs or or freaks, I personally dont go to the hill for a social experiance. I like to get away from the world and just experiance nature in one of its purest forms, to each their own and if you want play games thats fine just remember the person you nail might have just lost their job, lost a spouse or child, had their home forclosed or a hundred other things, and that one snowball might just be the one thing to push them over the edge of normal behavior.

I thinks its best to keep your fun within your own circle.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Yeah, really. It's not how I like to entertain myself either.


Well, I am 36 and don't throw snowballs at people. On the other hand people taking out their pent up aggression out on others for getting hit with a snowball or sprayed. Hey, maybe an ice ball, or a fastball to the face at close range may deserve an ass kicking. But if you just knicked, or maybe someone missed their friend and hit you with by accident making it a minor nuisance. Just need to get over it. Pelt the damn kid back or something. There's better crap to worry about in life.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I've had people cheer at me from the lifts, or yell things like "I love your pants" lol and I like it gives me a little ego boost. When I'm concentrating though I don't hear a thing.


now thats fun. every so often I find myself sitting at the top of a big natural hit/hitting said jump in view of the lift, or psyching myself up to go off and i get cheers from the chairlift screaming DO IT. Then when you land, you get cheers, or when you eat shit, you still get cheers, and smart ass remarks. But those are deserved. Also the park jumps are pretty much under the main lift, so when people either go big or crash hard there are always screams and yells from the lift.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Just my opinion

No issue with doing it friends or whatever but doing it to strangers\tourists just to be a jerk(ie funny ha ha) because your a cool local is bad for your home resort IMO, don't have any issue with spraying people sitting hanging out in stupid places or doing stupid shit, the chances of injuring someone by spraying them is pretty nil.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Really you make me not want to bother going to Durango if you're the fucking fun police.


i really hope you dont because with the way you assume things and mouth off you're not welcome

frankly id be surprised if you havent had your legs broken a few times for pissing people off...but then again its easy to act tough on the internet huh :laugh:


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You sound like a typical chip on your shoulder sledneck douche bag motocross asshole that wears affliction and goes to the bar in your tapout shirt looking for a fight.


Did you just call me an asshole? :cheeky4:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

No offence taken snowolf, just wanted to point out that we all live in our own little worlds and sometimes don't take into account what other people are going through.

Someday I will get to the backcountry, just gotta keep working on them skills for now.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Fuck, all the spring like days I have had this year, ( not _really_ complaining, but still), snowball fights would be the norm in weather like that. Smiles, sunshine and hot chicks.

Gaper day, or throwback days, or random pow days, when you have that urge to snowball fight should be accepted unless their are women or small children involved.

Adult males that need a snowball? Right in the shoulder blade with splash to the face. 

OP talking about breaking legs, after starting a thread about an employee going aggro on a guest....ironic?

You never know who someone knows.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

2hipp4u said:


> No offence taken snowolf, just wanted to point out that we all live in our own little worlds and sometimes don't take into account what other people are going through.
> 
> Someday I will get to the backcountry, just gotta keep working on them skills for now.


Your profile pic rocks.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Snowball fights, pure fun, but only when both parties choose to be involved. No ice balls at strangers.

I have had plenty of snowball fights with strangers, but always start with a lob purposefully aimed near the legs or feet.

Then if they are game it might kick off. 

One time in the far south of Japan (Kagoshima) we had a 30cm of snow for the first time in 10 years. All the schools were cancelled and the whole town was like a big snowball fight. I was in this insane fight with me and a bunch of total strangers who happened to be on my side of the street and a bunch of school kids on the other side. 

We were all throwing full force and some of the kids were clearly baseball team guys, they were awesome.


Good memories.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont throw snowballs. i just shake the snow off my board when people are under my lift. too funny.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sm0ke said:


> i really hope you dont because with the way you assume things and mouth off you're not welcome
> 
> frankly id be surprised if you havent had your legs broken a few times for pissing people off...but then again its easy to act tough on the internet huh :laugh:





Sick-Pow said:


> OP talking about breaking legs, after starting a thread about an employee going aggro on a guest....ironic?
> 
> You never know who someone knows.


Aww lil snow carnie is upset that I don't share his shit opinion of his inferiority complex that makes him power trip. Get over yourself. You bullied some kid having senseless fun and can't handle the fact not everyone lends themselves to what you think is right. 

Wonder how HR would like to see this. You should fucking think before you post dipshit. You're really making Durango look bad for anyone and everyone looking at this. Simple copy + paste and email off to HR could have a nice little notice going around to all the volunteers. If I pushed I could ask for an IP address along with an email which is easily traceable and then contact HR saying threats were made from a volunteer employee all while making the resort look bad. Hmm I bet Durango wouldn't be stoked that you are misrepresenting the company let alone the image they want to present to the public. Once again think before you post dipshit. 

And Sick Pow is right you never know who someone knows buddy. I'll leave it at that for you to mull over. 

Now I know you'll come back with some half-assed response to this thinking you have some validity towards character assassinating me. I've heard it all before you have nothing new to offer me or anyone reading this. You got called out for being a power tripping douche take your licks and move on. And just so you know yes that was a threat of I could effect your pass and employment at the resort for your conduct.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww lil snow carnie is upset that I don't share his shit opinion of his inferiority complex that makes him power trip. Get over yourself. You bullied some kid having senseless fun and can't handle the fact not everyone lends themselves to what you think is right.
> 
> Wonder how HR would like to see this. You should fucking think before you post dipshit. You're really making Durango look bad for anyone and everyone looking at this. Simple copy + paste and email off to HR could have a nice little notice going around to all the volunteers. If I pushed I could ask for an IP address along with an email which is easily traceable and then contact HR saying threats were made from a volunteer employee all while making the resort look bad. Hmm I bet Durango wouldn't be stoked that you are misrepresenting the company let alone the image they want to present to the public. Once again think before you post dipshit.
> 
> ...


lmao, I WANT TO HEAR THE CONVO ON THAT ONE...Hello i like to throw snowballs at strangers and someone from your company doesnt, and i argued with him on the internet and now i want to try to get him in trouble!" 
How old are you? lmfao


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

And just remember we are talking about throwing them from a lift down on to unexpected women and children.
40 ft up and no way for the person to throw back. Is that really what your hanging your immature hat on?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh:^......


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't help but wonder if there's an age disparity here. 
Snowballers = <25 years old? 
Non-snowballers = >25?


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I can't help but wonder if there's an age disparity here.
> Snowballers = <25 years old?
> Non-snowballers = >25?


so technically i don't exist...*sigh...*


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

onefutui2e said:


> so technically i don't exist...*sigh...*


You're in Purgatory. You get to throw snowballs as much as you want.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

the fact that he would even go that low to make a threat like that makes me laugh and i absolutely welcome it! you would most likely get laughed at and told to piss off because for one, i in no way made anyone look bad, thats just how you interpret it because you got a stick up your ass about everything and secondly...who gives a shit! 

your threats about tracking me are useless because you're obviously a moron when it comes to networks...it didnt cross your mind that fake email addresses and proxies could be used? not that it matters...ill gladly post my information to you if that helps your 'search' :laugh:

you took a harmless thread and turned it into something totally out of left field - you sir, need to get over yourself...not the other way around


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someones running scared. Knew you would post some retarded response.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

no no, please carry out your threats...i already said i welcomed it but i guess you missed that in your fit of rage about everything


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i think bottom line though, as i read through this thread, i find myself thinking, "so...what's your point?" really, it's great to share a story (if it's funny, even better), but seeing as how the thread doesn't say much or add value to the forum (a place for information-sharing) aside from you thumping your chest and/or stroking your ego. in your original post there's no attempt at a precursor for any discussion.

so basically, i'm looking your title, your first post, and in my head i think you're being a self-righteous attention whore. i'm most likely wrong, but read your thing over again and tell me you don't sound like you're trying to do some sort of public service announcement.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

We gotta get a popcorn eating emoticon.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're really ballsy post your information as well. Like I said you're scared and think by calling my bluff I won't email HR. I'm not scared to get someone fired that claims to be representing a company when all they are is a volunteer and being a bully. You're a huge douche. 

hmm?


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

:laugh: oh wow you looked up my email address and found it on facebook! you must be such a 1337 hacker :laugh:

do whatever you feel is best pumpkin if you think you're gonna teach me a lesson on a web forum:laugh:

never said i bullied or acted like i bullied anyone, i simply stated a fact and even snowolf agreed and said i prolly saved the kid from a future ass beating


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

uh oh! looks like that helpful link no longer works, hope you saved everything! :laugh:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> We gotta get a popcorn eating emoticon.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Best fucking one yet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh sorry guess I should have posted this one instead _Link removed_ Was too busy snowboarding to care. Seriously man it's not hard at all. Also not hard to write a nice little email to HR saying that a volunteer employee by the name of Cody Wright 1. Said I'm not welcome at your resort 2. Made idle threats towards the health of my legs 3. Actually said that if I did email you that you would just laugh. Blah blah blah representative of your company blah blah blah I was coming through on a road trip for a webisode series we're filming in conjunction with a big name automotive company blah blah blah make you look like the asshole you are. 

Remember to take your own advice their chief you don't know who everyone is. I know how to write very persuasive emails in this nature and have done it for some time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

There are two threads on the go which require this at the moment...


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hammer31 said:


> all i got to say is some of us out there are just dying for some punk to give us a reason to kick the crap out of ya.


Bingo We have a winner

I take my mountain bike to the store & leave it in the hardest gear. Then I pray 4 prey.

Last year I had my shed broken into a couple times, so I put grinder on a chair in the middle of my carport.
Then I parked my truck @ 7-11. Unfortunately no takers, I think it might have been too obvious?

TT


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> All right guys, lets ratchet this down a notch here. I am deleting the guys facebook link as I did to the guy in my thread. We don't take shit said on this forum and take out to the streets. That is not a road we need to go down. Fight all you want, but keep in here.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that Smoke did`nt go agro on the kid at all, he simply had a chat with him. He did`nt pull a pass and smack the kid around. You might think he is full of himself or whatever and that is fine; we are all entitled to our opinions.
> 
> I am not overly concerned about the flame war going on here as it has been basically civil without any over the top personal attacks on the person but rather the behavior but please keep this shit here on this forum and don't take it off of here, that is just plain wrong and uncool; it becomes a slippery slope on the infringement of free speech.


Thank you.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

oh right! totally forgot! searching facebook by name ALSO makes you a leet hacker :laugh:
seriously man you're a joke...now whos on a power trip huh?
i dont care what you do because in all seriousness you have no grounds for anything...so go ahead and write your little note, maybe you should attach a picture of your eyes tearing up to really convince them how butt hurt you are


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the "1337 hacker" was hilarious BTW lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I am not overly concerned about the flame war going on here as it has been basically civil without any over the top personal attacks on the person but rather the behavior but please keep this shit here on this forum and don't take it off of here, that is just plain wrong and uncool; it becomes a slippery slope on the infringement of free speech.


And no dissing people's dogs!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

this thread is just pathetic...reading back on it now both sides have just gotten to the point where you are making empty threats and playing a massive BS game and it honestly makes all of you look dumb. congrats, i hope this useless bickering and threatening and internet bad assery has advanced the sport and helped some new riders in some way, because if it has i dont see it.


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

It actually taught a valuable lesson to new boarders!! DONT THROW SNOWBALLS OFF THE LIFT! Obviously alot of people dont like it, so it might save a new boarder alot of pain lmao


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> this thread is just pathetic...reading back on it now both sides have just gotten to the point where you are making empty threats and playing a massive BS game and it honestly makes all of you look dumb. congrats, i hope this useless bickering and threatening and internet bad assery has advanced the sport and helped some new riders in some way, because if it has i dont see it.


Internet bad assery mankes the internet world go around.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Internet bad assery mankes the internet world go around.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LoNeWoLF020 (Mar 8, 2012)

The other day I saw some guy chuck a snowball from the lift and nail some little kid who was probably 6 years old right in the face cruising down a run with some decent speed and made him eat shit pretty good.

I'll admit it was one hell of a shot, but if I was the parent of that kid I would have been pretty pissed. 

I'm all for throwing snowballs, but I do have my own personal limits :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LoNeWoLF020 said:


> The other day I saw some guy chuck a snowball from the lift and nail some little kid who was probably 6 years old right in the face cruising down a run with some decent speed and made him eat shit pretty good.
> 
> I'll admit it was one hell of a shot, but if I was the parent of that kid I would have been pretty pissed.
> 
> I'm all for throwing snowballs, but I do have my own personal limits :laugh:


Nailing a 6 year-old??? Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## bakuhar (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone who would go to the lengths to write HR about an internet forum post is taking themselves way to seriously. MY DAD IS GONNA BEAT UP UR DAD!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> it becomes a slippery slope on the infringement of free speech.


So BurtonAvenger turned you in too?


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Good entertainment in this here internets thread :laugh: 

Valid points made on both side, but all I could think of while reading this is:


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol I still don't get the senseless bashing of the OP. I think most of us agree - harmless snowballs thrown at your body or legs = no big deal. Frozen chunks of ice thrown unsuspectingly at your face = not cool, time to get your ass beat.

*This thread =*


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

Newbie here. Let's see what I've learned here:

Snowball chucked randomly into the air = ok
Icy snowball = not ok
Snowball at someone riding = up for debate
Snowball at someone sitting in the middle of trail = probably deserves it
Snowball at someone going for a jump = mostly likely, not ok
Women and 6 year-olds = definitely not ok

Got it.

Now, my question is, is this ok?


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't ever throw a snowball at a random stranger. That's just mean and not how I was raised (I was raised on the dairy bitch! JK).

At a friend - sure, but not an ice ball. If I was in your position, I would of pulled his pass and taught that little punk a lesson!



metric said:


> Frozen chunks of ice thrown unsuspectingly at your face = not cool, time to get your ass beat.


Amen to that!




Bones said:


> When did it become cool to harass strangers anyway?


I was always brought up to be respectful of everyone so I get where you are coming from. I don't think parents teach their kids this anymore. It's quite sad actually. My daughter will know better and to give everyone respect (well, those that deserve it).




Snowolf said:


> You nail some 6`4" 230 pound guy`s wife or girlfriend hard with a snowball and there is a 90% probability you are going to get your ass kicked.


Oh man, if someone launched a snowball at my daughter (or my wife for that matter) while teaching her how to snowboarding, that person better hope they jump states...




Hammer31 said:


> all i got to say is some of us out there are just dying for some punk to give us a reason to kick the crap out of ya.


There is always that one kid/person/human looking to get a rise out of people and hope they don't get their ass beat.




Leo said:


> If I got pelted by college girls, I'd find them and peg them back in the boobs and vag.


I think the majority of us would... Or I'd just invite them back to my place and let them know I have a way better game to play than a snowball fight.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Just when I thought Burton Avenger was starting to mellow out in his age...:laugh:

As usual Snow Wolf has become the voice of reason. Guess I could see it both ways...I would have to get beemed in the face while riding or at a minimum, hit really hard...and even then, I don't know that I would pursue it. In reality unless we are in the situation none of us can really say how we would react...who knows, you could be having a shitty day and getting hit with a snowball is the last straw. Conversely, you could be having a great day, get hit, and just say fuck it and keep riding. 

If I got hit, it would be karma getting even as I'm sure I did some shit as a kid that I shouldn't have done. Shot my mom in the ass with a pellet gun once 

For me, my philosophy is giving respect earns respect.

Andy


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

Krug said:


> As usual Snow Wolf has become the voice of reason.


snowolf's not the voice of me... 

haha spraying randoms is one thing, but i dont throw snow at anyone but my buds.

if you accidentally hit a random trying to hit your friends its not a big deal, but going out of your way to hit random people is kinda stupid. 

there have been times where ive wanted to drop some snow at people sitting in the middle of the runs under the lifts though. :laugh:


----------



## Lcdel (Feb 25, 2012)

true that it was just a jerk trying to be funny and isn't necessarily a big deal, but you should never throw a snowball at someone actually going down a mountain considering it could hit someone's face for all you know which a. would suck and b. could make them hit a tree or fall hard
just a thought :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowball shenanigans = no problem in most cases
Jumping on the net and posting about how you owned the guy ski patrol style is where the problem lies.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ETM said:


> Jumping on the net and posting about how you owned the guy ski patrol style is where the problem lies.


i saw no problem in it. it was a valid warning, and made total sense. some kids are throwing snowballs at people on the lift, one of those people was an employee of the resort. lesson learned: You dont know who you are dealing with until its too late" isnt that a valuable lesson? That would be like cussing up a storm at your place of work when a corporate manager strolls through on his day off.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

Leo said:


> I sense some sarcasm there.
> 
> Yea, snowballs aren't a big deal amongst friends. Snowballs aren't a big deal if they aren't ice chunks and aimed lower on your body.
> 
> ...


right...I only have snowball fights while riding on groomers with my 10 year old son. Kind of a game of tag while riding...did it today in fact and had a blast. but it was between me and him and no throwing in lift line, chairs or anywhere outside the groomers.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

metric said:


>


Made me laugh. Gordon Sumner in Dune. Could rule a Tantric snowball fight.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Moral of the story: don't stand under the lifts... ride instead.


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Made me laugh. Gordon Sumner in Dune. Could rule a Tantric snowball fight.


Every time I see this pic, I keep hearing his voice from that movie: "I WIIIIILLLLL KILL HIM."

(Dude, did you just call him by his proper name, "Gordon Sumner?!")


----------

